# Surf cowboy lassos lemon shark



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

What drives a man to lasso an 8 1/2-foot shark in the surf? Adrenaline, says Jacksonville's Noel Kuhn, who still has all of his fingers after a heart-thudding experience July 23 on the beach near Marineland. 

http://www.jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/080705/spo_19438450.shtml


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice catch and a good pic....I'm still waitin' on a "Big 'Un" from the surf....


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Noel is one of the members of the Florida Surfcasters Surf Fishing Club.He's been after a big shark this summer and I was hoping he'd get a big slug(nurse shark) like Koz.


----------

